# Wisconsin LR AFC Drakes Bay Home Run Hitter (Hank)



## rwilke (Mar 10, 2010)

Hank is one of only two yellow field trial titled labs to ever be born to two national champions. Hank is out of 2011 NAFC/FC/AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade X 2009 NFC Mioaks Fabulous Flipper. Hank is eic and cnm clear. His hips are OFA Good and his elbows are normal. He has had genetic testing done by Embark and he is clear on the entire Embark DNA panel. In addition to successfully competing in field trials, Hank is an excellent pheasant and waterfowl hunter and wonderful house dog. Natural breedings are available to approved bitches with health clearances and a negative brucellosis test. Hank is in Wisconsin most of the year and in Florida from January until mid April. Frozen semen is also available.
Rick Wilke (715) 570-9944
[email protected]


----------

